# Little Current 3-D Archery Fun Shoot



## NEMI Archery (Aug 4, 2009)

NEMI Archery Indoor 3-D Shoot
Little Current, Ontario on beautiful Manitoulin Island 
Hosted by
NEMI Archery (a division of Little Current Fish and Game Club) and
Onaping Falls Archery Club
Saturday September 12, 2009


· Shoot will be held at the Little Current Curling Club beside the NEMI Recreation Complex on HWY 6 

· Open to ALL ages ALL classes (Cross Bow’s included) 

· Registration 8 am, shoot starts at 9:45 am (rolling start)

· Entry Fees:

§ $25.00/adult
§ $15.00/youth (ages 12 to 16)
§ $5.00/child (ages 11 and under) 

· Shoot at 15-20 indoor 3-D targets (dependent on space with the possibility of a "novelty shoot") 

· Vendor(s) will be on site to demo equipment and provide technical assistance

· Spectators Welcome (no entry fee) with viewing at the upper level lounge

. Grilled lunch options will be available for purchase on site. Please e-mail ahead of time if vegetarian options are required

. Awards, prizes and raffle prizes will be presented at the end of the shoot


For additional information contact:

Given Cortes
705-368-0505

Alain Carriere
705-855-3238


This is the second year for this event. Come on out and help us grow a little bit more! Any changes to the above information will be posted as soon as possible!


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

This is a great shoot,,,i went last year, had a blast. 
Sorry i can't make it this year,,,but if anyone is in the area make sure to check it out.


----------



## NEMI Archery (Aug 4, 2009)

*Upadate*

Just to add a little more information: Registration for the event will be from 8:00-10:00 with a random, rolling start at 10:00. A novelty shoot is in the planning stages, and if we can iron out the kinks in the set-up, it should be fun!

Last year's event was a first time for many shooters. Please try to encourage some newbies to come out! This would be a great way to get ready for the fall hunting season!

That's it for now...updates will be posted as soon as possible. Thanks!

Given (and yes, that is my "given" name)


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Excellent shoot.*

Hey! If anyone is up for a great shoot, this is one to attend, lots of fun and a great crowd, I may just close up the shop so I can attend this one. Jim and Andrea will be there to help out Big Al as usual. Maybe I'll see you all then.
Hey Sheila if you change your mind, maybe this year Im going to have to give you a run for your money.:wink:

Roger


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about it,,,who wants to shoot in the rain anyways?? Conditions will be perfect (indoors)...


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Chances are im gonna be going, Is there no family rate?


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

HyperFlow said:


> Chances are im gonna be going, Is there no family rate?


Best to give Al or Given a call.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like I'll be there. Are you going to have any moving targets at this one?


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*moving targets*



rsteep said:


> Looks like I'll be there. Are you going to have any moving targets at this one?


 Rick, should be some, similar to the March Madness. See you at the shoot, pretty sure I'm going.

Roger


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Al and Given for a great day of shooting (as usual)!!!
No pressure and tons of fun and no rain.

already looking forward to March Madness.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

wish it wouldn;t of been on the same day as the sturgeon falls one


----------

